# Renew subclass 175



## zafraz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I was granted this visa for skilled independent subclass ve 175 in November 2012 and I did the 1st entry to Perth in December 2012 for a couple of days and I returned back to Dubai.

Now I have my visa period remaining for another 3 years till November 2017 (as 2 years have already gone). And I want to stay in Dubai till the end of 2017 or even might be up until end of 2018. And after this period, I wish to return back to Australia and live & work thereafter.

So in the above scenario, I have the following questions please,

1.0 Can I renew / extend my visa for another 5 years from November 2017 on wards? And by when I should do it? And which visa category or form should I fill in and submit?

2.0 If the above can be done, can I do it while staying in Dubai or should I visit Australia?

I came across the RRV case, but getting 5 years under subclass 155 and 3 months under subclass 157, were all confusing me.

Thanks,
Zafraz


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant renew a 175. You apply for a return residents visa which in your circumstances you dont qualify for. You need 2 years residence in the 5 years before you apply. You have no residence! 

Simply if you dont use it whilst it is valid you lose it and the right to live in and enter Australia.


----------



## zafraz (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok, thanks a lot.

Let me make my case a bit more simple as follows,

My 5 year term ends in November 2017, so what if I enter Australia and start my residence there from say January 2017. In that case, what do I do to extend or renew my visa?

As far as I know, the subclass 175 is an indefinite stay visa, although the visa is valid for only 5 years.

Thanks,
Zafraz


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant extend your visa. 

If you enter Australia before it expires you can stay forever but you must qualify for a return residents visa if you wish to leave and return. A 5 year return residents visa requires 2 years residence in the previous 5 years. 

End of, no way around it. 

Australia will not issue return residents visas to people so they can keep their options open. They are issued only to those who do and intend to continue living in Australia.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You 've to be eligible to qualify for Resident Return Visa (RRV) which in your case doesn't look genuine as you are planning to make a move by 'end of 2017 or 2018', by that time your PR will expire, & for RRV you 've to show strong ties with Australia like family, job etc.

Sorry didn't mean to be rude but it's a wishful thinking to get Australian PR extension for as long as 'YOU' like. 

Girl Aussie 



zafraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now I have my visa period remaining for another 3 years till November 2017 (as 2 years have already gone). And I want to stay in Dubai till the end of 2017 or even might be up until end of 2018. And after this period, I wish to return back to Australia and live & work thereafter.
> 
> ...


----------



## zafraz (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Girl Aussie,

But, can you also see my 2nd message in this thread and give me your opinion please.

Thanks,
Zafraz


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your second message doesn't change the answer already given.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can't extend or renew your PR as it's valid for 5 years & Indefinite Stay in Australia.

If you start living in Australia from January 2017 then you can stay Indefinitely, incase you wish to exit & come back then you need RRV & to be eligible you have to have strong ties with Australia. 

Girl Aussie 



zafraz said:


> My 5 year term ends in November 2017, so what if I enter Australia and start my residence there from say January 2017. In that case, what do I do to extend or renew my visa?
> 
> As far as I know, the subclass 175 is an indefinite stay visa, although the visa is valid for only 5 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You welcome. Unfortunately it's not gonna change as Shel mentioned.

Girl Aussie 




zafraz said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie,
> 
> But, can you also see my 2nd message in this thread and give me your opinion please.
> 
> ...


----------



## zafraz (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks a lot guys...


----------

